# XM Responds to Shock Jock Apology



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Will incident have negative impact proposed $13 merger with Sirius? *

SkyReport:


> XM Satellite Radio shock jocks Opie and Anthony apologized last week for airing a comedy skit containing a homeless man's comments that he'd like to have sex with Condoleezza Rice, Laura Bush and Queen Elizabeth. The remarks were made on their XM show last Wednesday by a guest the duo calls Homeless Charlie who said he'd like to have sex with each of the women as their names were being mentioned.
> 
> According to reports, hosts Opie and Anthony joked about Rice's "horror" while describing a violent sexual encounter in which the Secretary of State is punched in the face.
> 
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It was not so much what was discussed as to who is was being done to. If it was say Hillary Clinton, Oprah, or Nanny Pelosi, etc, there would be press conferences and they would calling on CBS and XM to fire them yesterday. 

It would not surprise me if t O & A do get fired just to prevent any negative impact on the proposed merger.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> It would not surprise me if t O & A do get fired just to prevent any negative impact on the proposed merger.


I don't think they will get fired, BUT, I have always thought that these guys (and those like them) were pretty STUPID, and pulling this stunt at this particular time proves my point. They open thier mouths, and allow their "guests" to open thier mouths with absolutely NO thought to the possible consequences.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What was vomited on O&A was 10 times worse than what that idiot
Imus spewed, and I was one of many who called for _his_ cancellation.

No one with a brain cell left in their head would defend these inbred
cretins with their foul-mouth crap. I say get these jerks off the air.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

they where better in afternoons from 3pm-7pm now they have gone soft even on the xm side


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Nick said:


> What was vomited on O&A was 10 times worse than what that idiot
> Imus spewed, and I was one of many who called for _his_ cancellation.
> 
> No one with a brain cell left in their head would defend these inbred
> cretins with their foul-mouth crap. I say get these jerks off the air.


I agree. I am by no means defending what they allowed their "guest to spew" Also, it all depends on who's ox is being gored. The point I was making is that those who were making the most noise about Imus have been relatively silent (to my knowledge). If It was someone other than Mrs Bush or Secretary Rice those same people would have calling for their heads. If it were say, Secretary Albright instead of Rice or Tipper Gore instead of Barbara Bush, O&A would be gone already.

I don't know if you have listened to any of the XM XL comedy channels, but Lewis Black and others have said some stuff that is right up there with Homeless Charlie

BTW, from what I am hearing on the talk shows, advocating violence against government officials or their families is federal offense. I will have to check into that and verify if it is true.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Freedom of speech is a beautiful thing, why so many hate it is beyond me. O&A should have never apologized, although I bet they were forced into it. These are the best jocks on radio and they will be around for a long time on XM.

O&A Party Rock :icon_bb:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Freedom of speech is a beautiful thing, why so many hate it is beyond me. O&A should have never apologized, although I bet they were forced into it. These are the best jocks on radio and they will be around for a long time on XM.
> 
> O&A Party Rock :icon_bb:


This has nothing to do with freedom of speech. These duffouses are employees and I'll bet a sizable wager their contracts stipulate they can be fired for actions that can harm their employer. What a couple of jerks.

John


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Some people have no idea of the meaning of freedom of speech.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I know, Google is your friend Richard, look it up. Just remember, it also protects the things you don't want to hear.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

The best protection for the things you don't want to see or hear is the channel selector or the on-off button.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Bobby94928 said:


> The best protection for the things you don't want to see or hear is the channel selector or the on-off button.


AGREED if no one listens to Ron and Fizz or whatever they will go bye bye


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> AGREED if no one listens to Ron and Fizz or whatever they will go bye bye


Yeah, that's the stock reply. It's a lot better to see their sorry butts get fired. Sends a bit stronger message from their employers.

John


----------



## mobbo (May 8, 2007)

Not only are these guys protected by freedom of speech, but they are on a SUBSCRIPTION service. PLUS, you have to pay for their channel ABOVE the regular XM subscription to even listen to their channel. The people who listen to their channel know what to expect when listening to them. It is a premium service ON TOP of the regular XM base lineup, much like HBO is to a regular D* or E* subscription.

While the comments are nasty and gross... THAT'S WHAT SHOCK JOCKS DO! It's not like your kid could have heard this on the radio by accident. If you were offended by this, one must ask WHY did you subscribe to XM, THEN subscribe to their PREMIUM channel on top of that? If you go through the trouble of subscribing to XM, installing XM in your car, THEN subscribe to the O&A Show channel as a premium... you can't argue that you didn't know those guys were terribly offensive.

To recap: comments bad. XM is a subcription service. O&A is a premium subscription channel on top of that pay service. You know what you are getting. We would know nothing about these comments if stupid people weren't listening, waiting to be offended so they could go raise hell and make the comments more widely heard.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

mobbo said:


> Not only are these guys protected by freedom of speech, but they are on a SUBSCRIPTION service. PLUS, you have to pay for their channel ABOVE the regular XM subscription to even listen to their channel. The people who listen to their channel know what to expect when listening to them. It is a premium service ON TOP of the regular XM base lineup, much like HBO is to a regular D* or E* subscription.
> 
> While the comments are nasty and gross... THAT'S WHAT SHOCK JOCKS DO! It's not like your kid could have heard this on the radio by accident. If you were offended by this, one must ask WHY did you subscribe to XM, THEN subscribe to their PREMIUM channel on top of that? If you go through the trouble of subscribing to XM, installing XM in your car, THEN subscribe to the O&A Show channel as a premium... you can't argue that you didn't know those guys were terribly offensive.
> 
> To recap: comments bad. XM is a subcription service. O&A is a premium subscription channel on top of that pay service. You know what you are getting. We would know nothing about these comments if stupid people weren't listening, waiting to be offended so they could go raise hell and make the comments more widely heard.


I feel stupid i have XM Radio can get those idots I do not pay extra for that. When did these idots become an extra charge on XM Radio???


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> AGREED if no one listens to Ron and Fizz or whatever they will go bye bye


Problem is, there are enough listeners out there to tune to this crap,
and just enough PDs who put ratings ahead of common decency to
sustain this worthless, juvenile garbage.

What I don't understand is why advertisers let their ad dollars go to
sponsoring offensive content. Whatever happened to decency? Is
it only about ratings?

More and more, I'm convinced the world is full of idiots.


----------



## mobbo (May 8, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> I feel stupid i have XM Radio can get those idots I do not pay extra for that. When did these idots become an extra charge on XM Radio???


When I had XM, their channel was an extra charge.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

mobbo said:


> When I had XM, their channel was an extra charge.


When XM went from $9.99 to $12.99 they dropped the premium for 202($1.99) and XM-online($6.99) and are now included in the sub fee. There was also Playboy radio which was dropped


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have never understood the appeal of these two. I question that it is ina ny sense illegal. If nothing else thay could fall back on the idea that parody is protected even if the parody falls flat. 

But i would prefer to see them gone. They are no longer a premium service on XM but no one forces me to listen to them. But at some point even their hard core fans will see that it is al la game and that game has grown tiresome.


BTW according to the other site they have now been suspended for 30 days.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

O&A suspended 30 days...

http://xmradio.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=press_releases&item=1452



> WASHINGTON and NEW YORK, May 15 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- XM Radio announced today that the company has suspended Gregg "Opie" Hughes and Anthony Cumia, hosts of "The Opie & Anthony Show" and ceased broadcast of the show for 30 days, effective immediately.
> 
> XM Radio deplored the comments aired on "The Opie & Anthony Show" last week. At the time, the company strongly expressed its views to Opie and Anthony, and they issued an immediate apology.
> 
> Comments made by Opie and Anthony on yesterday's broadcast put into question whether they appreciate the seriousness of the matter. The management of XM Radio decided to suspend Opie and Anthony to make clear that our on-air talent must take seriously the responsibility that creative freedom requires of them.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The problem is that a 30 day vacation means nothing to these people. They rake in enough that the loss of a month's income (if, in fact they are suspended without pay) is nothing to them.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Richard King said:


> The problem is that a 30 day vacation means nothing to these people. They rake in enough that the loss of a month's income (if, in fact they are suspended without pay) is nothing to them.


I guess the suspension does NOT carry over to their OTA deal with CBS Radio. CBS expects them to be on the air again tomorrow morning. Go Figure.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick said:


> Problem is, there are just enough idiot listeners out there dumb enough to tune
> to this crap, and just enough PDs who put ratings ahead of common decency to
> sustain this worthless, juvenile garbage.


And I am damn proud to be an idiot listener of this juvenile garbage and a proud supporter of great crusaders like Howard Stern, Don Imus and Opie & Anthony. Warriors, Crusaders, Heroes, Idols, Freedom Fighters For Amendment #1. I'm disappointed in XM for suspending O&A and it really makes me look at the situation. The FCC (the most anti free speech organization in the country) hasn't made a fuss of this, but XM which promotes freedom and laidbackness is. Guess I'll be tuning into to Howard or Bubba for laughs for the next month.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You don't even know what the first amendment is. They weren't suspended by the government, so the first amendment has nothing to do with it.


----------



## mince (Jan 19, 2007)

Nick said:


> Problem is, there are just enough idiot listeners out there dumb enough to tune
> to this crap, and just enough PDs who put ratings ahead of common decency to
> sustain this worthless, juvenile garbage.


Nick,

I'm personally offended by this post.

Chris M


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Guess I'll be tuning into to Howard or Bubba for laughs for the next month.


If you can get laughs from them my friend more power to you. Does anyone know Hugh Pineros email. i would like to let him know that If OnA are fired i am cancelling my XM SUB. I am a pest and proud to be one. I I believ a lot of pepople will be following me. a lot more that don't sub necause they are on.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

mince said:


> Nick,
> 
> I'm personally offended by this post.
> 
> Chris M


I too am offended by his post i believe he should be suspended from posting because he referred to me as an idiot and dumb. It is not his right of free speech to refer to me in this way. Please take down all post by him and make him leave the board.

Thank you,

TJ Tunnington


----------



## mince (Jan 19, 2007)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> I too am offended by his post i believe he should be suspended from posting because he referred to me as an idiot and dumb. It is not his right of free speech to refer to me in this way. Please take down all post by him and make him leave the board.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> TJ Tunnington


Actually I wonder if by referring to those of us that do enjoy listening to O & A as being dumb and idiots is borderline slander. (In jest, kind of)

Not making any personal attacks here but what the hell has happened to America? I truly am bothered by Nick's post. To myself and Mr Palmer it's obvious that he has offended us (in our minds) in a matter that has gotten O & A suspended. I find 99% of O & A's material hilarious and timely. 1% is a little shady/gross but hey I'll turn on Deep Tracks. Why can't everyone else do the same. It's like Ron & Fez yesterday....they won't comment because of all the attention. There are people listening to 202 just waiting to attack.

Nick (and others) have their opinion, he finds O & A juvenile garbage. That's fine. I'm pretty sure you probably don't listen to O & A, I bet you're a Bob Edwards type aren't you. Fine. Your choice.

What the hell happened?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Nick said:


> What? No "free speech" for me?
> 
> I directed my remarks toward no one in particular, but if the shoe fits...
> 
> ...


Have you called listener support to have all XL channels blocked? Vote with your wallet. If enough people call to have 202 blocked XM will not renew their contracts.

I listen to O & A and what was said was way over the line, but there is not a right to not be offended. If I am offended by a movie/show artist, I let my wallet do the talking. I have found over the last 6 years everything on SNL to be juvenile and offensive, I did not call for SNL to be taken off the air, I just stopped watching it.

The problem I have is where does it stop (censorship). Who will be next. Some host who is discussing illegal aliens and not calling them "undocumented immigrants". The Denver Post had an oped piece saying the term "illegal alien" is racist. Have you ever listen to "Air America"? Talk about hate radio.

There are those who see talk radio as an enemy and will sacrifice their own to get rid of it.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

If you're an XM subscriber and their supsension upsets you, cancel your subscription. Hit these companies where it hurts, their checkbook.

Personally, I feel their supsension is rediculous. It's PAY RADIO afterall.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> I too am offended by his post i believe he should be suspended from posting because he referred to me as an idiot and dumb. It is not his right of free speech to refer to me in this way. Please take down all post by him and make him leave the board.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> TJ Tunnington


+1


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

braven said:


> If you're an XM subscriber and their supsension upsets you, cancel your subscription. Hit these companies where it hurts, their checkbook.
> 
> Personally, I feel their supsension is rediculous. It's PAY RADIO afterall.


I have emailed Hugh Panero and informed him that if they are fired i will be cancelling mu subscription. I understand that they have go in front of congress for this merger but i wonder if they would still like the merger if they lost a million subs. PEST UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hoo-Hoo i invented the suspension.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I think a silent vigil for O&A is in order.

John


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If they had been doing a silent vigil at the time of their "problem" all this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> If they had been doing a silent vigil at the time of their "problem" all this wouldn't have happened.


True. And if they joined the silent vigil, maybe they wouldn't have any problems in the future.

John

PS - For those who may have forgotten, the First Amendment reads as follows:

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances."

Questions???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> PEST UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can't do it man. O&A are Gods are the most talented jocks on the air, and I will back them no matter what, but I can't axe XM to make a statement. I can't live without my Big Tracks, Liquid Metal, Enlighten, Bone Yard, Squizz and Watercolors.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Can't do it man. O&A are Gods are the most talented jocks on the air, and I will back them no matter what, but I can't axe XM to make a statement. I can't live without my Big Tracks, Liquid Metal, Enlighten, Bone Yard, Squizz and Watercolors.


right on i cant cancel my xm sub i will just find other things to listen to


----------



## kyrieleandra (Mar 28, 2004)

Hello, 

It has been interesting hearing the comments. I went and thanked Radio XM for suspending them. I was raped at the age of 13. Though I am recovered, many things bring back the pain and humiliatiion. It is one thing to listen to the whole rape speil if one hasn't experienced it. But I have. I don't think treating it like some joke was right.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Well now their SPONSORS who are cancelling to protest the O&A suspensions. Hows that for a turn of events!

http://www.radioandrecords.com/RRWebSite/NewsStoryPage.aspx?ContentID=SD5U1fifX0M=&Version=2


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe if enough sponsors leave they'll drop the channel and use the bandwidth for something worthwhile..


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And whatever you're favorite channel is, I hope they drop it and give Ron and Fez their own channel when Opie and Anthony return.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

people are videotaping themselves on youtube calling to cancel xm using thier full radio id # dont they know some hacker can go ahead and reactivate the radio here is a video right here


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

There's an idiot born everyday.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Gods of radio are back today. It's a beautiful day in the XM Nation and a beautiful day as free speech as it’s once again recognized. It’s so F’ing pathetic these heroes and freedom fighters were ever suspended in the first place, but FREE SPEECH LIVES!!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> heroes and freedom fighters


:lol: You aim pretty low for your "heroes".


----------



## JDW (Jun 5, 2007)

Great show today ... Laughed my balls off.

I LOVE it when they have all their comedian buddies in studio.

Vos was EN FUEGO today.

Glad to have O&A back.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep, great show today, I caught the replay. Vos and Patrice were great. I loved when they were talking about this interview. What was also cool is the show did not seem tamed down, I actual heard that *evil* F word more times on O&A today then I say it on any given day. It's also nice to hear that XM will support O&A more in the future and they will not be censored. These guys are legends, and it seems like XM finally woke up (thanks to those that canceled and smashed their radios) and realized that.

In my book, O&A Fans are #1. First getting back on DirecTV and now the massive demonstrations with the suspension, this whole quagmire might have done exactly the opposite what it was supposed to do. Draw more attention to the boys and make them even bigger and more risque. Come on boys keep pushing the envelope!!! I support you 110%!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I hope they leave the fm Gig and go back to xm Only

 Strong hopes


----------

